# Kzoo's Sepang Blue S3



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

👋


Hello. 

I've been a huge fan of the VW MkV R32 for years now. I recently sold my 2nd one so that I could upgrade to an S3. 

Obligatory picture of the previous car:










https://web.vinwiki.com/#/vin/WVWKC71K08W212947



I loved my MkV R32's but I wanted something more modern and faster. For my needs (and budget) when looking for a new car, I kept coming back to the S3. I did a bit more research and decided that was most likely the car for me. So the search began!

I had been looking for several weeks for just the right one, in the right color with options that I wanted. I figured that it didn't exist or at least, if it did, no one was selling it. Then I found it! A 2016 Sepang Blue with just 22k miles, all of the options that I wanted and none of them that I didn't. It was just a 166 miles south of me at Coast to Coast Imports in Indianapolis. I made the drive, saw the car and...well, didn't have a great customer experience. So I left _furiously_, without the car. Many hours later, after I'd calmed down a bit, I realized that in not buying the car the only one that I'd deprived of anything was me. So I called them the next day, negotiated ( I use this term VERY loosely) terms that I was "ok" with and pulled the trigger. Now I'm anxiously awaiting it's delivery.

Pictures to follow when it arrives.


With my R32's I'd upgraded them with all of the OEM+ mods that were available. With the S3 (sorry I am a layman) I'm not sure what, if anything, is available as far as OEM+ mods. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lucastony (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats! You're going to love the S3 -- I've had mine for a year now and still can't help but smile every time I fire it up.

I owned an 08 R32 back in the day and always loved the exhaust note from that puppy!

Enjoy your new ride and post pics!:thumbup:


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

I ended up having to drive down to Indianapolis to pick up the car. They couldn't get someone to deliver it until after the weekend. Which wasn't acceptable. 
So I had to rent a car and make the drive, again. Certainly not the end of the world, but not convenient either.
When I showed up the car was washed and ready...this time with new tires on it. I picked the car up with just 22,005 miles on it.


https://web.vinwiki.com/#/vin/WAUB1GFF5G1010390











Not sure why they parked it in the Handicap parking.


















I couldn't live without these seats!










The car does have red brake caliper but that $400 option isn't on the window sticker. Not sure why.
Kinda bummed that the previous owned didn't add the Homelink. Can't have everything I guess.


I took it to work Saturday and got to hand wash it and "get to know it". Of course I found a couple of faults that I hadn't noticed before. Nothing that won't buff out, so no big deal.
The quad exhaust tips look as though the previous owner NEVER cleaned them. Ever. That's gonna take a bit of time to get the caked on, backed on carbon off of them. But after that, the car will look new again.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Kzoo said:


> Kinda bummed that the previous owned didn't add the Homelink. Can't have everything I guess.


I was under the assumption that Homelink wasn't an available option until after the fact. Owners would have to retrofit the kit if they wanted it.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

RocknRolla said:


> I was under the assumption that Homelink wasn't an available option until after the fact. Owners would have to retrofit the kit if they wanted it.


Correct. That's what I was getting at.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Mileage: 22,605

Put a K&N air filter in it. ($53.99)
While I was in there I took out the "Snow Grate" or whatever that thing is that's in there restricting the airflow.


*Update*
I also called Audi Customer Care to inquire about getting a reprint/reissued window sticker since mine didn't come with one.
Long story short; A dealership in Ohio was able to get one 2 day aired from AofA for a 2015 that I didn't end up buying. So I know that this can be done!
I asked my local dealership if they could get me one and they simply said that it couldn't be done. They didn't even check. I informed them that another dealer DID get this done. Their reply "well we don't know how that's possible". Fast forward to today, I called AofA and requested one. They too said that it couldn't be done. I told them about the dealer that got it done. They asked for my mailing address and my VIN, asked who I spoke to at the dealer that was able to get it done. Said that they would get back to me in 1-2 business days.
Now I wait.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

AoA got back to me and told me that one can only be reissued if the car is in stock at an Audi dealership. I can’t understand why that would be. 

I ordered some Weathertech mats for the front and rear. Not that anyone will ever sit in the rear seats...but just in case. Got a decent deal on them on Amazon, $156 with free shipping. They showed up yesterday. 

Today my phone mount showed up. I ordered it from clearmounts.com for $35. Easy install, seems to be good quality and the magnet holds my iphone 7+ with an otterbox on it without issues.


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats!
Have the same car but with black optics package..
Orginal plan was a 16 R but we all know that story..love this car👍


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

S3n said:


> Congrats!
> Have the same car but with black optics package..
> Original plan was a 16 R but we all know that story..love this car


I wanted an 18' Golf R. I was willing to bend on my "no four door hot hatch" rule. However I was not willing to bend on my "must have a sunroof" rule. So, I bought this.



I need some advice from the group, I'd like to get the OEM resonator delete for this BUT I spend most of my time on the highway. 
Is that gonna be too obnoxious for my 2 hour commute? Does it drone or, like the Borla I had on my R32, does it hum at highway speeds? 
Because that got to be unbearable pretty quick. I'm not looking for that kinda noise again. Your thoughts and experiences would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

How much did you pay for it, and what year is it?


----------



## MathildaS3 (Apr 14, 2015)

I guess you could just print your own sticker, if you buy sticker paper and play with print scale. http://www.wikilender.com/audi-window-sticker-audi-vin-decoder/


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

MathildaS3 said:


> I guess you could just print your own sticker, if you buy sticker paper and play with print scale. http://www.wikilender.com/audi-window-sticker-audi-vin-decoder/


I'd like to try that! However, I've no idea what kind of paper that would be or what the dimensions of it should be.


----------



## MathildaS3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah, me neither. My car didn’t come with a sticker when I bought it new. Just thought I’d print one to have in the Mathilda folder.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Today I modified all four vents so that they telescope...like they do in the rest of the world. 
I'll probably never use them for the indirect air but at least they work!



I used the DIY found on page 2
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7060219-Lets-Talk-Telescopic-Vents


----------



## Bann (Aug 1, 2012)

I love my MK6 R, but i've driven 2 different S3's and haven't stopped thinking about it ever since. Such an amazing car
They were a bit high in price at the time before I got my R. The Sepang Blue seems to be a hard color to find here in CO, but hopefully one comes around when that time comes.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Bann said:


> I love my MK6 R, but i've driven 2 different S3's and haven't stopped thinking about it ever since. Such an amazing car
> They were a bit high in price at the time before I got my R. The Sepang Blue seems to be a hard color to find here in CO, but hopefully one comes around when that time comes.


They're definitely not giving these things away, that's for sure! 
I found mine by pure luck. I was gonna 'settle' for a 2015 S3 Dayton 1. I don't like grey cars but there was just something about it that made me want it. I really wanted Sepang blue but I couldn't find one with all of the options that I wanted. Then, just 3 days before I was supposed to make the trip to sign the papers on the Dayton 1, this one popped up. I couldn't believe my luck! So I jumped on it!! 



Unrelated short story:
This morning when I got to work and washed my car I found a rather large stone chip on the windshield just behind the mirror so I couldn't see it from inside. This practically ruined my mood. While trying to find an auto glass company to come out and fix it today, our new trialman (probationary firefighter) mentioned that he worked for an auto glass company that I'd already contacted that said they couldn't make it out today. Long story short, he made a call and got someone to come out and fix it today...free of charge! I guess it's who you know that matters. Mood=improved


----------



## thesharkman (Dec 2, 2010)

Kzoo said:


> Unrelated short story:
> This morning when I got to work and washed my car I found a rather large stone chip on the windshield just behind the mirror so I couldn't see it from inside. This practically ruined my mood. While trying to find an auto glass company to come out and fix it today, our new trialman (probationary firefighter) mentioned that he worked for an auto glass company that I'd already contacted that said they couldn't make it out today. Long story short, he made a call and got someone to come out and fix it today...free of charge! I guess it's who you know that matters. Mood=improved



muahahahaha, so the bros HELPED you out this time instead of hurtin' ya! I tell you...I can't find a 100% stock s3 (2015 -2017) to save my life out here; they all have had some mods done to them and I don't like mods unless I've done them myself. maybe the s3 gods are telling me to stay away.  from them and are redirecting me to suv-land =\

shark-


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

thesharkman said:


> muahahahaha, so the bros HELPED you out this time instead of hurtin' ya! I tell you...I can't find a 100% stock s3 (2015 -2017) to save my life out here; they all have had some mods done to them and I don't like mods unless I've done them myself. maybe the s3 gods are telling me to stay away.  from them and are redirecting me to suv-land =\
> 
> shark-


The trialman is eager to help out right now since he's the "new guy". He's trying to make friends so I guess I have to be nice to him for a while now. 
Either way, it will have been a huge help...as soon as this guy finally shows up to fix it.

Don't give in to the SUV, unless it's something cool like an SQ5 or something fast. 
What are you looking for? i.e. color, year and options. I've got a lot of time on my hands. Are you willing to travel to get it or have it shipped?


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

*That was what it needed!*

Mileage: 25,000

Yesterday I did the 10-15 minute install of the OEM resonator delete kit. I love it! So far.
It doesn't seem to drone around town or on the highway...that I've noticed. The added noise is almost unnoticeable under normal driving conditions. The car was just too quiet from the factory for my liking. Now I think it's puuuurfect. :laugh:

I also added some cheap 'S3' puddle lights I got off of ebay. They look great though! 
The light kinda washes out in this picture but they are very clear and crisp.












OEM resonator delete kit: $201
Puddle lights: $11


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't updated this in quite a while. Reason being- there's been nothing to report because the car just sits in the garage. I rarely drive it.

Actually, I did modify the stock air intake back in August (I think). I opened up the drivers side of the air intake. I didn't notice any difference...

I don't usually tinker with cars that are under warranty so this thread is pretty boring.


----------



## theklemza (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh God these seats are.... GORGEOUS! 
Nice one keep it up!


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

theklemza said:


> Oh God these seats are.... GORGEOUS!
> Nice one keep it up!


Thanks! In my opinion, the seats are the best part of the car.


----------



## thesharkman (Dec 2, 2010)

Kzoo said:


> I haven't updated this in quite a while. Reason being- there's been nothing to report because the car just sits in the garage. I rarely drive it.
> 
> Actually, I did modify the stock air intake back in August (I think). I opened up the drivers side of the air intake. I didn't notice any difference...
> 
> I don't usually tinker with cars that are under warranty so this thread is pretty boring.


trade ya' the .:R for it! muahahahaha. just put on come conti extreme sports. all stock mechanically! 

shark -


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

*Another boring update*

Date: 3-29-19
Mileage: 38,701


I was finally able to get the 35k service done. My local dealership is down to just one Audi tech so they are scheduled out pretty far. I'm not a fan of not getting services done on time...oh well, it's done.
$921.47 damnit the big services hurt.

I still need to get the windows tinted. Perhaps I'll try to muster up the energy to get that done this week.

Nothing else to report.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

After being bored with the car since the day I bought it, I was finally able to trade it in for a price that I could stomach. 

It was a great car, but I just never connected with it. I traded it in at Andy Mohr Kia in Avon In. for a Mk6 Golf R.

In the off chance that the new owner finds this thread, the full service history can be found on VINwiki


----------



## U.G. MKV (May 31, 2010)

Kzoo said:


> I wanted an 18' Golf R. I was willing to bend on my "no four door hot hatch" rule. However I was not willing to bend on my "must have a sunroof" rule. So, I bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have the stock downpipe the res delete is ok, I added a res delete to my car with a cts catless downpipe and had to put the resonator back on. The drone a 3k on the highway was ridiculous.


----------



## Octagon888 (Apr 22, 2014)

I was considering similar set up and was worried about drone. Thanks


----------



## UrbanSS17 (Dec 13, 2014)

U.G. MKV said:


> If you have the stock downpipe the res delete is ok, I added a res delete to my car with a cts catless downpipe and had to put the resonator back on. The drone a 3k on the highway was ridiculous.


100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

